# ukc vs akc for first time showing?



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there, I'm wanting to show my poodle puppy in the conf. ring but iIm a first time poodle owner and my aussies were handled by their breeder in the ring so I've never actually handled a dog in the ring before. My puppy is akc and ukc registered and I'm wondering what the difference is for showing a mini poodle? I just want to have fun with my dog and all the politics and rules/reg seem a little over whelming. As a fist time owner/handler is akc or ukc better for me to start with, can my puppy do both? How long/ how many shows does it take to finish a dog and how expensive is it? I don't want to have to travel more than 2 hrs for a show and i don't want tons of pressure, i just want to have a fun experience. I'm in northern california, are there people who are willing to sort of mentor or show the ropes to new people like me?


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I have not shown in AKC conformation as the grooming requirements are crazy IMO. However, I have finished Racer, my standard, in UKC. To finish in UKC you need 100 points & 3 wins with competition (beat another dog 3 separate times.) In my experience UKC exhibitors are extremely helpful & welcoming to new people. The only time you would show against a professional handler would be if they are showing a dog they personally own. 

You can check out the breed standard for poodles & acceptable clips here http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/Breeds/CompanionDog/Poodle01012014

Upcoming events can be found here http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/EventView?Open&Group=DogEvents&Type=M


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you, that sounds more my style, the grooming does look a little crazy and i have 4 human kids too so easier is better. As my first showing experience im looking for a fun hobby not a full time job


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

UKC does sound like it would be a better fit for you then AKC at this time. Lots of dogs in UKC show in short HCC type Continentals or in Puppy clips either of which can be as long or short as you have time to care for. For the most part the exhibitors are friendly and helpful as are the judges. Practice getting your dogs attention without bait as well as with bait so you prepared for those few times a Judge says no bait in the ring. Remember if you take bait in the ring throwing bait or deliberately dropping bait is forbidden and you will get tossed for it. 
Also unlike AKC no product/hairspray is allowed in your dogs coat and you HAVE TO LEAVE THE COMBS AND BRUSHES OUTSIDE THE RING. No grooming allowed while in the ring showing. 

Have fun.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Personally I love showing in AKC, its more fun if you have friends to show with however. I found people to very helpful, but also you have to be respectful of their time. It does take longer to groom the AKC clips but they are soo beautiful. 

Entries are approx 30 a show for both KC if I remember right. How quickly you finish depends on the entires and the quality of your dog.. The dogs training and your own to properly handle the dog. Yes it does seem more serious in the ring, but I still have tons of fun. Grooming is one of my favorite aspects of the AKC ring I think.. if you lived closer I would help you lol. You can look online to find how close the shows are and when they are held. 

As for UKC it is very loosey goosey compared to the AKC in terms of how dogs are handled, groomed(exception is products), and how many are dressed. Very relaxed atmosphere. I personally found it extremely easy to win a CH thru UKC. Im not a seasoned professional either... Fergie first showed at 9 months and with limited showing she finished by 15 months of age thru AKC. I showed her in UKC and finished her in a weekend. As long as there is one other dog in the ring its very possible. I had a lot of fun! I wish there were more UKC shows but there aren't and it would be awesome to show the pups of my first litter in UKC, and get a GCH on my bitch.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Those Gr Ch can be very illusive in UKC, sigh my girl had earned 3 of the 5 wins needed before I had her spayed but sigh getting those last two as an Alter is going to be close to impossible. On the other hand her mom and brother are UKC Grands.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

That was the problem with GCH in UKC is having the number of dogs to compete against. To complete Fergie's Ch I had to beat one toy bitch, and on one day a dog too.


----------

